# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Оцените сайт поздравлений.

## VitaliySS

Оцените пожалуйста сайт поздравлений , Укажите на ошибки,недочёты, может чего посоветуете. Вот сайт http://buosil.at.ua Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Big Smoker

*VitaliySS*, главная претензия - uCoz >.<. Далее - страшная шапка, которую лучше попросить нарисовать людей, разбирающихся в фотошопе. надписи



> Главная | Поздравления к праздникам | Мой профиль | Выход 
> | Регистрация | Вход


которые абсолютно сливаются с фоном. Надпись



> Copyright MyCorp © 2009


которую я вижу примерно на половине любительских форумах на юкозе. Ну и конечно, огромное количество розового, которое нисколько не красит сайт.
А вообще - наполнение хорошее, да.

----------


## VitaliySS

> *VitaliySS*, главная претензия - uCoz >.<. Далее - страшная шапка, которую лучше попросить нарисовать людей, разбирающихся в фотошопе. надписи
> 
> которые абсолютно сливаются с фоном. Надпись
> 
> которую я вижу примерно на половине любительских форумах на юкозе. Ну и конечно, огромное количество розового, которое нисколько не красит сайт.
> А вообще - наполнение хорошее, да.


Да спасибо за замечания. По поводу шапки- я и сам вижу что она не просто не красивая, а поганая, но хочется же самому сделать,А вообще наверное придётся обратиться.
 По поводу огромного количества розового, если имеется в виду текст, то это я пока менять не буду, а оформление я слегка заменил, можете глянуть



> *VitaliySS*Copyright MyCorp © 2009  на юкозе.


Как только найду как её убрать, я её уберу .
Почему всё так как есть, и продвигается, скажем (не быстро), потому что я учусь это всё делать сам по себе (самотыком)(грубоватое слово, но правдивое).
Еще раз благодарю за критику.

----------


## Big Smoker

*VitaliySS*, да, дизайн стал явно лчуше. Надпись эта убирается в конструкторе.
P.S. Переадресация на Сексклассники просто убила.

----------


## VitaliySS

> *VitaliySS*, да, дизайн стал явно лчуше. Надпись эта убирается в конструкторе.
> P.S. Переадресация на Сексклассники просто убила.


Я вроде никакой х..ерни на сайт не ставил:mad:, а с какой страницы перекинуло?, и как шапка, нормально получилось?

----------


## VitaliySS

Пришлось полностью сменить рубашку,ну с перебросом на порнуху проблему вроде порешал, теперь буду потихоньку внешний вид оформлять.

----------


## Big Smoker

> Пришлось полностью сменить рубашку,ну с перебросом на порнуху проблему вроде порешал, теперь буду потихоньку внешний вид оформлять.


Внешний вид стал намного лучше. Шапка красивая, реклама не сильно надоедливая. Оформление в целом хорошее.Правда, телевизор лучше бы без белого фона сделать...

----------


## sviridov

Классный сайт! молодцы создатели))) может поговорим о сотрудничестве?

----------


## biggg

Молодца.... но как то ассоциируется с "ЖМИ СКОРЕЕ СЮДА!"

----------


## moonlord

При входе на сайт ФаирВолл ругается на троян.

----------


## myrmyr2010

Разберись , у меня хром кричит , что у тебя вредоносное ПО повешено :confused:

----------


## biggg

ЕСЕТ відает - известній опасній сайт

----------

